# Sportsnet One / Rogers and Shaw Take Step in Right Direction for Canucks Fans



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Shaw got the Sportsnet One finally for all you sports fan.

Rogers and Shaw Take Step in Right Direction for Canucks Fans - Puckworld


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

that means if you're with Bell or Telus, you're not watching the games.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i'm assumin the games are still on the standard sportsnet though right?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

ninez said:


> Looks like Shaw got the Sportsnet One finally for all you sports fan.


I'm sure that an extra $ 2 a month will soon be included in our SHAW cable bills to pay for the channel. If you are interested in all the shenanigans that Rogers has pulled recently to force Sportsnet One on other Canadian Cable companies then check this site out: Sportsnet ONE to Launch August 14 - Digital Forum


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

user_error said:


> i'm assumin the games are still on the standard sportsnet though right?


Nope - that's the leverage that Rogers was using to force all the other Canadian Cable companies to add Sportsnet One. They even started pulling off some Blue Jays games that were originally scheduled to air on the regular Sportsnet Channels over to Sportsnet One. Check out the link in my previous post for more information.


----------

